# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الأطعمة التي تحارب وتحمي من السرطان

## mohamed73

لقد أصبح السرطان *مرضا شائعا*  في هذه الأيام ، وتؤخد جميع الإجراءات  حاليا لمنع إنتشاره ، ويرجع ذلك  إلى استبدال الأطعمة العضوية الصحية بأخرى مصنعة ومحفوظة . ويعتبر *الضغظ النفسي* أيضا عاملا من عوامل الإصابة بهذا المرض . من *أهم أسباب السرطان*  أيضا عدم اتباع نظام غذائي صحي يتضمن الخضروات الورقية الطازجة ، إلى جانب  ذلك هناك عوامل سلبية أخرى مسببة للسرطان ومنها التدخين ، تناول الكحوليات  وتناول التبغ .هناك الكثير من الأطعمة التي تستطيع قتل الخلايا السرطانية  في الجسم ، وتحميه من من هذا المرض المميت . يعتبر التلوث البيئي سببا آخر  من أسباب السرطان .يعتبر تشخيص وعلاج المرض في *مرحلة مبكرة* أمرا هاما ، مما يساعد في الحد من إنتشاره  وإنقاذ حياة المريض . لذلك ينصح بضرورة الفحص عند الشعور بأي *أعراض غير مرغوب فيها*  مثل فقد الشهية ، ألم غير معروف سببه ، السعال الجاف ، التعب المتكرر لعدة  أيام ، تغيرات تحدث للأجنة والنزيف لدى المرأة.تعتبر أعراض السرطان مزعجة  ومختلطة لذلك من السهل ملاحظتها قبل فوات الأوان .الكثير من الناس لايعرف أسهل الطرق وأكثرها فاعلية للنمو الصحي الجيد ، والذي يساعد في الحماية من السرطان عن طريق مراقبة* ما يتم أكله*  ، فهناك بعض الأطعمة التي يمكنها علاج السرطان ، وهناك أطعمة أخرى تحمي من  خطر الإصابة به ، و أخرى تمنع نمو الخلايا السرطانية من النمو أو تقلل  حجمها ، كل ذلك إن تم تناولها بانتظام . *هل حقا يستطيع النظام الغذائي الحماية من السرطان ؟*  نعم ، سوف نقدم لكم بعض الأطعمة التي تستطيع قتل الخلايا السرطانية و الحماية من المرض :*1- الجزر :*
 يعتبر من  أفضل الأطعمة التي نحارب السرطان في الجسم ، معظم الناس يعلمون أن الجزر  يحتوي على نسبة عالية من البيتاكاروتين  والذي يحسن من الرؤية ، ولكن مالا  نعرفونه عن الجزر أنه يساعد في تقليل عدد كبير من أنواع السرطان ومنها  سرطان الرئة ، الفم ، الزور ، المعدة ، الأمعاء ،المثانة ، البروستاتا و  الثدي . *2- الكرنب :*
 يعتبر من  افضل الأطعمة التي تحتوي على “الإندولات “، أو ما يسمى بمركبات النيتروجين  ،والتي تساعد في في وقف تحويل بعض الأمراض لخلايا سرطانية . يحتوي أيضا على  “الأيزوسينتيس” والمركبات الكيميائية النباتة ، مما  يعمل على إيقاف نمو  الورم ، ومنع المواد المسببة للسرطان الوصول لهدفها .لذلك ينصح بتناوله ضمن  النظام الغذائي اليومي لانه قادر على مكافحة الخلايا السرطانية . *3- البروكلي ، الخس والقرنبيط :* 
 تحتوي كل هذه الخضروات على مكون “إندول3 كاربونال” ، والذي يستطيع مقاومة  سرطان الثدي عن طريق تحويل هرمون الإستروجين المسبب للسرطان  إلى هرمون  مختلف وفعال . يحتوي البروكلي وخصوصا براعمه على المركبات الكيميائية  النباتية النباتية و” السلفورافين” واللذان يحميان من بعض أنواع السرطان  مثل سرطان القولون والمستقيم ، تقوم السلفورافين بالحث على إنتاج إنزيمات  معينة التي تقوم بتعطيل الجذور الحرة والمسرطنة ، لذلك تزيد نسبة  السلفوافين كما زادت كمية براعم البروكلي التي تتناولها .لذلك فهو من أفضل  الأطعمة التي يمكن تناولها للحماية من السرطان . *4- الفطر (المشروم ) :*
  يساعد الفطر على مكافحة السرطان و يعزز الجهاز المناعي أيضا ، حيث يحتوي  على السكريات وخصوصا “اللينتينان” وهو مركب قوي جدا يعمل على رفع المناعة ،  يحتوي على بروتين “الليثين” والقادر على مهاجمة الخلايا السرطانية  ويحمي  من تكاثرها ، وكذلك مادة “ثيوبرولين” التي تعمل على زيادة العمر وتحسين  وظائف المخ . *5- الطحلب البحري :*
  يعتبر من أفضل العلاجات المنزلية التي تحارب السرطان ،يحتوي على  البيتاكاروتين ، البروتين ، فيتامين ب12 ، الألياف ، الكلوروفيل  والكلوروفيلونز و الدهون الحمضية التي تعمل على مقاومة سرطان الثدي ، كما  تحتوي بعض الأعشاب البحرية على البوتاسيوم ، الكالسيوم ، الماغنسيوم  والحديد واليودين بكميات مركزة. *6- البطاطا الحلوة :*
  تحتوي خصائص مضادة للسرطانات ، وتشمل البيتاكاروتين التي تحمى الحمض النووي  داخل الخلايا من المواد الكيمائية المسببة للسرطان خارج الغشاء النووي ،  وتساعد البطاطا الحلوة في الحماية من سرطان الثدي ، المرارة ، الكلى ، الدم  “اللوكيما” ، الكبد وكذلك الرئة . *7- الأفوكادو :*
 يحتوي  على الجلوتاثيون وهي من مضادات الأكسدة ،والتي تهاجم الجذور الحرة وتحمي من  سرطان الفم والثدي ، يحتوي الأفوكادو على البوتاسيوم و تعتبر مصدر قوي  للبيتاكاروتين . *8- الفلفل الحار والهاليبينو :*
 يحتوي على مادة كيميائية تسمى “كابساسين” والتي تعمل على إيقاف مفعول بعض  المواد المسببة للسرطان  مثل “نيتروزامين” ، مما يجعلها قادرة على مقاومة  بعض أنواع السرطان مثل سرطان المعدة والبروستاتا  ، حيث تحفز الخلايا  السرطانية على قتل بعضها البعض. *9- التين المجفف :*
 يحتوي على مضادات الاكسدة ، فتناول حبتين فقط من التين المجفف تستطيع تنشيط مضادات الأكسدة ، وبالتالي تحارب الخلايا السرطانية . *10- العنب الأحمر :* 
يحتوي على مضادات أكسدة قوية والتي تعمل على الحماية من السرطان ، العنب  الأحمر غني ب “الريسفيراترول ” الذي يوقف نشاط الإنزيمات التي تحفز نمو  الخلايا السرطانية  وتعطل الاستجابة المناعية . *11- الليمون والبرتقال :*
 يعمل كلاهما بمساعدة الليمونين على تحفيز الجهاز المناعي لقتل الخلايا السرطانية ، فبذلك يقضي على العوامل المسببة لسرطان . *12- توت العليق :* 
يحتوي على الفيتامينات ، المعادن الأساسية ، المركبات النباتية ومضادات الأكسدة التي تحارب السرطان . *13- الطماطم :*
 تحتوي على  الليكوبين و مضادات الأكسدة  التي تهاجم الخلايا الحرة  التي تكون السرطان  . كلما أصبح الجو حارا كلما زادت نسبة الليكوبين في الطماطم ، تعمل هذه  المادة علي قتل الخلايا السرطانية بالفم ،وتقلل الإصابة بسرطان الثدي ،  البروستاتا ، البنكرياس والقولون . *14- الحبوب الكاملة :*
تحتوي على مضادات السرطان ، والتي تشمل مضادات الأكسدة ، الألياف والفيتوستروجين ، مما يقلل زيادة خطر تطور معظم أنواع السرطان . *15- الحبوب والمكسرات :*
  تتميز الحبوب باحتواءها على الأوميجا3 ومضادات الأكسدة  والتي تعمل على  محاربة السرطان  ، وكذلك المكسرات تحتوي على مضادات الأكسدة التي تعمل على  تقليل نمو الأورام . *16- الثوم :*
 يحتوي على مركبات تعزز الجهاز المناعي ،مما يزيد كفائته لمحارية الخلايا السرطانية ، و يساعد في الحد من العوامل المسببة لسرطان . *17- الروزماري “اكليل الجبل”* :
 يعمل على تنشيط الإنزيمات المضادة للسموم ، ويحتوي على مستخلص “الكارنزول “التي يقلل تدهور كل من سرطان الثدي والجلد . *18- الشاي الأسود والشاي الأخضر :*
 يحتويان على مضادات الأكسدة التي تحد من نمو الخلايا السرطانية ، و يعد  الشاي الأخضر  الأكثر نفعا ، و هو يساعد في تقليل خطر الإصابة بسرطان  المعدة ، القولون ، الرئة ، الكبد والبنكرياس .

----------


## salihmob

حمانا الله واياكم  من هذا المرض

----------


## helles116

pls link ineed

----------

